# Jack Russell Pup Pretending to Bury Food



## nitrofan (Oct 5, 2008)

Our 15 week old Jack Russell bitch Minky has developed a funny but almost a little bit sad habit.

IF she manages to get up onto the bed (or some passing kind soul places her on the bed !) she 
tries to dig the duvet cover as though it is soft soil, she then puts her pig s ear in the hollow, then seems to be pushing the rest of the imaginary soil back over the item with her nose (very funny to watch)

She also hides her pigs ears behind or under furniture when ever she can! We of course do not spoil the fun by retrieving them for her that would not be fair! 

I would just like to know why she does it, as she seems so determined and industrious about it and I am a bit worried in case I am not providing something she desperately needs to be happy.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL. My dog does the same. She also has a bush in the garden where she hides things. If anything goes mising it's sure to be there. I don't know why they do this but it is funny. She also digs in her dog bed and hides treats in there.
Chris


----------



## dogtrng (Oct 14, 2008)

You should learn all you can about Jack Russell Terriers now that you have one, especially if this is your first Jack Russell.

These cute dogs were created to hunt foxes and have been bred for that for many generations, so the traits that make them good at hunting foxes can make them difficult pets.

However, it does not sound like Minky is being difficult; she is just being a Jack Russell. They can provide hours of entertainment with their antics and they love the attention they get so will do the same thing over and over if it gets attention. They are loving and intelligent and very easy to train.

They really should be [obedience] trained so that they know what they are allowed to do and what they are not allowed to do. (And never let her become your pack leader.)

They have a great deal of energy and determination which was bred into them to make them a good working terrier. Their job was (or is) to locate foxes, groundhogs, or badgers and then either bolt the animal or hold it in place until it is dug to. This takes a lot of concentration and work and often much digging.

If all she is doing is burying her pigs ear, that is not too bad. You may want to consider becoming involved in some activities that will use her energy in positive ways such as flyball or agility. There are several good web sites which will help you understand Minky better. Check the information on Jack Russell Dogs ;

There are also some good books you may find in your library or local bookstore:
The Jack Russell Terrier by Alan and Maureen Broadstock or Jack Russell Terriers: Complete Owners Manual by D. Caroline Coile Ph.D. and D. Caroline Coile or Living with a Jack Russell Terrier by Rani Morningstar.


----------



## dogtrng (Oct 14, 2008)

You should learn all you can about Jack Russell Terriers now that you have one, especially if this is your first Jack Russell.

These cute dogs were created to hunt foxes and have been bred for that for many generations, so the traits that make them good at hunting foxes can make them difficult pets.

However, it does not sound like Minky is being difficult; she is just being a Jack Russell. They can provide hours of entertainment with their antics and they love the attention they get so will do the same thing over and over if it gets attention. They are loving and intelligent and very easy to train. They really should be [obedience] trained so that they know what they are allowed to do and what they are not allowed to do. (And never let her become your pack leader.)

They have a great deal of energy and determination which was bred into them to make them a good working terrier. Their job was (or is) to locate foxes, groundhogs, or badgers and then either bolt the animal or hold it in place until it is dug to. This takes a lot of concentration and work and often much digging.

If all she is doing is burying her pigs ear, that is not too bad. You may want to consider becoming involved in some activities that will use her energy in positive ways such as flyball or agility. There are several good web sites which will help you understand Minky better. Check the information on Jack Russell Dogs.

There are also some good books you may find in your library or local bookstore:
The Jack Russell Terrier by Alan and Maureen Broadstock or Jack Russell Terriers: Complete Owners Manual by D. Caroline Coile Ph.D. and D. Caroline Coile or Living with a Jack Russell Terrier by Rani Morningstar.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I have two Jrt's and have had a gsd and know two bassetts and a dachsund. ALL of them bury their bones and dig, they like buried treasure. They enjoy the game and also like these revolting smelling items when they become earthy! Don't let it put you off. I love my JRTs and i wouldn't be without them!


----------



## nitrofan (Oct 5, 2008)

dogtrng said:


> You should learn all you can about Jack Russell Terriers now that you have one, especially if this is your first Jack Russell.
> 
> These cute dogs were created to hunt foxes and have been bred for that for many generations, so the traits that make them good at hunting foxes can make them difficult pets.
> 
> ...


Hi There thank you for ALL the great replies.

I want to make it clear that I was worried if I was not providing for Minkys needs rather than she been naughty. She looks so serious when she is doing her pretend burying of her Pigs Ear I just wondered if I needed to do something for her that I was not!

I have been doing lots of reading on Jacks and I see now it is inbred natural behavior so I am happy and Minky is still hiding or burying her pigs ears indoors she dosn't seem to bother in the garden!

I did not buy Minky she was bought for me as a surprise present, and one I am so pleased I got.

Minky is just lovely, good natured with every person she meets, and with every dog she has met so far (I spent a lot of time socializing her with other dogs as soon as he could go out, and people as soon as I got her)

I just need to be sure I am getting things right for our lovely Minky's sake!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

photos please!:001_huh:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi there,
My girl poodle Mia does this all the time,she will hide things even her toys.When i spoke to the lady that i got her from, she said that mia has allways taken things and hidden them.lol
Kai my boy poodle has never done this.....strange little creatures.....*


----------



## nitrofan (Oct 5, 2008)

coolkat said:


> photos please!:001_huh:


Here are some pictures of our lovely Minky

Minky - a set on Flickr


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

She is fab!! Really pretty girly!


----------



## nitrofan (Oct 5, 2008)

coolkat said:


> She is fab!! Really pretty girly!


She certainly is, (puffs out chest proud parent style) we are very lucky! Her latest trick (when I am daft enough NOT to remove the loo roll from its holder) is to show off how much better she can do Andrex adverts than those golden Lab's. Then we all have great fun playing chase the Minky and rewinding the loo roll!


----------

